# Kibble size for tpoo and mpoo



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Calling all mpoo and tpoo owners!

If you feed dry food, do you give the ones for small dogs or the ones for all sizes of dog?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I feed Instinct and Merrick. I choose the small breed more due to the slight variations in formula, than kibble size. I've fed the non-small also in these brands and formulas, and didn't see too much difference in the kibble size. My boys are now 10.5lb and 14!! lb.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My toys range in weight from 5 to 9 pounds, tiny mouths have a harder time with the bigger kibble, but if the brand is light and crunchy it's easier to chew than dense kibble. Fromm and Merrick are denser than Zignature, I am limited in kibble choices because of major food intolerances my Pia has.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I changed kibble brand regularly, about every time I purchase a new bag. So I usually buy the smaller bag.right now milo is eating Stella and chewy raw coated kibble, it’s just because I got it with a manufacturer coupon. He is also eating Fromm sample packs. He has had wellness core, merrick,ziwipeak and acana. We had to drop merrick since it’s making him tear eyed. I buy small breed, sometimes all life stages, sometimes adult, it all depends on the brand. Hen he was younger <7months he was particular with kibble size, now at 15 months, he is fine. He also eats raw,cooked and canned.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m not feeding kibble now because I make her food myself due to food allergies. 

When I did feed my minipoo kibble, I noticed it depended on the brand. Density and texture played a role. One prescription kibble from the vet only came in a large size and my minipoo hated eating it. It was very dense and hard. I also tried a kibble from Costco that was a similar size and she had no problem eating that kibble. Mostly I bought kibble for small dogs. I did buy one treat, not kibble, that I thought was a choking hazard because it was so small and was star shaped so it could get caught in her throat.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feed all brands since I change food with almost every bag..........kibble is just a small part of Molly's diet and a 5lb bag lasts several weeks. She will eat any size kibble but I notice most higher quality foods are not huge anyway, so she has no difficulty eating them!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I use the small breed variety of Wellness Core Raw for Zoe and Molly (chihuahua), but Zoe is perfectly willing to eat the large size that I feed Cruise and Opal.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I do small size due to the size of my girls, 3.5, 5.and 6.5 pounds and I put water on them, as Bella only has 2 teehleft


----------

